# Wie gut ist dieser PC?



## Crucial² (19. Dezember 2009)

*Hallo Leute, erstmal muss ich sagen das ich sau Froh bin zu wissen, dass mir hier kompetent geholfen werden kann & dass ihr euch auskennt. *

Also folgendes: Ich überlege mir schon seit längerem einen neuen PC zu kaufen, da mein Laptop nicht mehr auf dem aktuellstem Stand ist & ich auch keine Lust mehr auf einen Laptop habe....

Mit dem PC wird neben dem Täglichem Internet Surfen eigentlich nur eines: Gezockt! Vorallem Spiele ich "World of Warcraft", aber auch die neusten Shooter (Modern Warfare 2) und sonstige neue Games. Nur damit ihr wisst für was ich den PC benötigen würde...

Nun habe ich auf dem aktuellem Buffed-Magazin auf der Rückseite des Heftes eine Werbung von "Euronics" gelesen, welche folgenden Medion PC anbieten:



> *MEDION
> Machine from Hell XL
> *- Intel Core i5-750 Prozessor (2,66 GHz; 8MB Smart Cache; Intel Turbo-Boost-Technologie mit bis zu 3,20 GHz)
> - 1 TB (1000G Festplatte
> ...



Jetzt sieht es eben so aus: Für mich als Laie, der sich nur sehr beschränkt mit Hardware auskennt, sieht der PC grundsätzlich sehr gut aus! Aber wie eben erwähnt: Ich kenne mich nicht so wirklich aus. 
Es wäre mir also eine riesen Hilfe wenn ihr den PC Schritt-für-Schritt mal bewertet. Evtl. die einzelnen Komponente durchgeht. Auch das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis würde mich interessieren. Eignet sich dieser PC für mich als Zocker? Gibt es besserer Alternativen für einen ähnlichen Preis? Und so weiter... 


*Vielen vielen Dank!*


----------



## Klos1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Der PC ist von der Rohleistung natürlich Sahne. Besser geht es kaum. Aber es ist halt ein Fertig-PC. Er wird wahrscheinlich ein Billignetzteil verbaut haben, sowie ein ziemlich billiges Mainboard beherbergen, wie es bei Medion-Rotz so üblich ist.

Ich persönlich würde dazu raten, dir die Komponenten selbst zusammenzustellen und dann meinetwegen z.b. bei Hardware-Versand bestellen. Preislich sollte das ungefähr auf das gleiche hinaus laufen.


----------



## Kyragan (19. Dezember 2009)

Hätt ich jetzt spontan auch so gesagt. Lobenswert von Medion, dass sie wenigstens keine "Ultra neue GT220" einbauen oder so nen Scheiß sondern tatsächlich mal was gutes, aber beim Board wirst du mit Sicherheit was billiges finden und beim Netzteil wirste auch schon mal den Xilence-Aukleber suchen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In kurzen Worten: Lass dir den PC hier nochmal zusammenstellen. Das ist von der Leistung das gleiche, aber mit Markenkomponenten und das zum ca. gleichen Preis.


----------



## Crucial² (19. Dezember 2009)

Okay, danke für die Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist denn das Mainboard so wichtig? Und es ist ja auch nicht sicher ob der PC dann wirklich ein schlechtes Mainboard hat, oder?

Und welche Aufgabe hat das Netzteil? Muss das denn unbedingt sehr hochwertig sein?


----------



## Klos1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Also, ich habe es jetzt mal bei Hardwareversand überflogen. Der Preis des Medion-Rechners ist kaum machbar mit Einzelkomponenten, außer, man fängt hier auch an allen Ecken und Enden zum sparen an, was dann aber auch nicht Sinn der Sache ist. Aber gerade der Preis macht eben das deutlich, was ich gesagt habe. Da sind Billigkomponenten verbaut, anders ist das nicht zu realisieren. Das Mainboard da drin wird keine 40 Euro kosten und das Netzteil wird irgendein NoName-Schrott sein. Desweiteren werden sie bestimmt auch Billig-Ram verbaut haben.

Bei Hardwareversand müsstest du komplett ungefähr mit knapp 800 Euro rechnen, inklusive Betriebsystem, Zusammenbau und Versand. Hättest dann aber nur 4 GB, was aber auch mehr als ausreichend ist. Dafür halt aber dann auch durchgängig hochwertige Komponenten.

Edit: Das Mainboard ist natürlich sehr wichtig. Es ist die Platine, wo sämtliche Peripherie zusammenläuft. Es sorgt maßgeblich für Stabilität des Systems. Der Geschwindigkeitsvorteil der teuren Platinen ist in den meisten Fällen vernachlässigbar. Das hier ein Billigboard verbaut ist, ist meiner Meinung nach so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche. Sonst ist der Preis nicht haltbar.

Das Netzteil ist ebenfalls wichtig. Stabile Spannungen tragen zur Haltbarkeit der Komponenten bei. Desweiteren wandeln teure Netzteile nicht die Hälfte des Stroms in Wärme um. Der ist ja auch nicht umsonst.
Ein billiges Netzteil mit zum Beispiel 70% Effizienz und sagen wir mal 400 Watt müsste ca. 570 Watt aus der Dose holen, um die 400 Watt liefern zu können. Der Rest verpufft in Wärme.

Naja, musst du wissen. Preislich ist der PC von der reinen Leistung her kaum zu schlagen. Das ganze hat aber einen faden Beigeschmack. Das da Billigzeug drin ist, ist sicher. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, dann würde man es angeben. Wenn ich einen Samsung F3 als Platte verbaue anstelle von Billigrotz, dann schreibe ich das hin. Sonst schade ich mir selbst. Wenn ich ein hochwertiges Board und ein effizientes Netzteil habe, dann schreibe ich das hin. Wenn ich Billigrotz verbaut habe, dann schreibe ich nichts genaues hin.

Und genau das hast du hier bei der Festplatte, Ram, Mainboard und Netzteil. Da steht rein garnichts dabei.


----------



## Shefanix (19. Dezember 2009)

Das Mainboard oder auch Motherboard ist eigentlich das wichtigste Teil im PC, da auf ihm der Rest des Systems aufgebaut wird. Und bei Medion wird immer nur Billig-Schrott eingebaut.

Das Netzteil ist für die Stromzufuhr zuständig, und deswegen muss es hochwertig sein. Schlechte Netzteile haben meist eine sehr gerine Effizienz, was heisst das sie viel mehr Strom aus der Leitung ziehen als benötigt wird, und dieser dann unnötig in Wärme umgewandelt wird. 

Die beiden Komponenten sollten also schon hochwertig sein, besonders wenn man später eventuell noch mal nachrüsten möchte.


----------



## Arosk (19. Dezember 2009)

Ich könnte mir nie ein PC kaufen in dem nicht mal alles aufgelistet ist, was drin ist...


----------



## Kyragan (19. Dezember 2009)

Crucial² schrieb:


> Okay, danke für die Antworten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Gammelboards sparen vor allem bei Features(eSATA, Anzahl an USB-Ports etc) und haben oft abgespeckte BIOS-Versionen oder gar abgespeckte Chipsätze. Davon abgesehen sind sie für eventuelles overclocking vollkommen unnütz. Dir muss bewusst sein, dass das Mainboard die Hauptplatine in deinem PC ist und im Prinzip die Transportstrecke zwischen den Komponenten darstellt.

NoName-Netzteile erreichen selten die angegebenen Werte und wenn dann oft nicht stabil. Dazu kommt, dass ihre Effizienz weit geringer ist, was du nachher mit der Stromrechnung zu spüren bekommst.


----------



## Crucial² (19. Dezember 2009)

Okay, dann sage ich nochmal danke!
Werde mir diesen PC also nicht kaufen.

Aber auf das Angebot von Klos würde ich gerne eingehen:

Könntest du mir das mal bei Hardwareversand so zusammenstellen das es ein richtig guter Rechner wird und alle Teile hochwertig sind?



> Bei Hardwareversand müsstest du komplett ungefähr mit knapp 800 Euro rechnen, inklusive Betriebsystem, Zusammenbau und Versand. Hättest dann aber nur 4 GB, was aber auch mehr als ausreichend ist. Dafür halt aber dann auch durchgängig hochwertige Komponenten.



800 Euro wären vollkommen okay. Betriebssystem & Zusammenbau sind Pflicht. 


Könntest du mir das mal machen Klos? Wäre wirklich riesig und ich wäre dir sehr sehr dankbar!


----------



## Asoriel (19. Dezember 2009)

also Klos hat eigentlich alles relevante erzählt. Rein von der Power ist das Teil zu dem Preis kaum zu schlagen, dafür steckt zu 100% eine lahme (evtl. laute) Festplatte drin, der Ram wird langsam sein (damit meine ich nicht den Takt sondern die CAS Latenzen), Mainboard ist vorne und hinten abgespeckt und das Netzteil wird auch gerade so reichen.

Ganz lustig finde ich auch das angeblich so tolle Angebot, dass man Dirt2 kostenlos dazu bekommt. Tja, das bekommt man bei jeder 5870/5850 kostenlos dazu, auch beim Einzelkauf. Wäre es bei einem Fertig-PC mit solcher Karte nicht dabei wäre es eine Sauerei.


Ich persönlich halte zwar nichts von Fertig-PCs, eben wegen den Billigteilen, aber hier könnte man wohl ausnahmsweiße kaufen. Er wird aber weder so schnell, noch so effizient, noch so einfach aufzurüsten oder overclocken zu sein wie ein selbst zusammengestellter für 800&#8364;.
Da würde ich nochmal 100&#8364; drauflegen, dann wüsste ich, dass ich wirklich durchweg hochwertige Komponenten verbaut habe, dass sich nichts gegenseitig bremst und dass die Mühle auch leise ist und ich aufrüsten kann.



edit: Ich sehe gerade, dass du wohl doch einen selbst zusammengestellten kaufen willst. Sehr sehr gute Entscheidung!


----------



## Kyragan (19. Dezember 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Mainboard ist vorne und hinten abgespeckt


und am Ende wahrscheinlich sogar noch mATX. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Jo mom mal:

Das wäre mein Vorschlag: Liegt aber bei ca. 870 Euro mit allem drum und dran. Wenn es zu teuer ist, kann man noch was wegkürzen.

Graka:

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...0&agid=1004

Prozzi:

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...9&agid=1300

Windoof:

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...39&agid=185

Brenner:

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...02&agid=699

Ram:

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...1&agid=1192

Netzteil:

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...32&agid=240

CPU-Lüfter:

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...45&agid=669

Gehäusevorschlag:

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...25&agid=631

Mobo:

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...6&agid=1305

Festplatte:

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...51&agid=689


----------



## Crucial² (19. Dezember 2009)

Ah vielen Dank!

Wo kann man dort Auswählen das der PC zusammengebaut werden soll?


----------



## Arosk (19. Dezember 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> ...



Und das Betriebssystem?


----------



## Klos1 (19. Dezember 2009)

Unter Service Zusammenbau wählen:

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articlesear...mp;search.sKey=

Aber schau dir erstmal in Ruhe alles an. Das Gehäuse muss dir gefallen und sollte dementsprechend gewählt werden. Beim Brenner auch schauen, ob er alles bietet, was du brauchst.
Das ist jetzt nicht DER Brenner, aber er ist halt gut und günstig. Wenn du aber zum Beispiel Lightscribe willst, dann musst du tauschen, denn davon stand nichts dabei. Und schau auch, ob die Festplatte groß genug für dich ist.

Also nicht blind übernehmen, sondern schon schauen, ob auch alles deinen Vorstellungen entspricht.



Arosk schrieb:


> Und das Betriebssystem?



Wie oben verlinkt. Ich würd Win7 64bit nehmen.


----------



## Crucial² (22. Dezember 2009)

Finde das Gehäuse sehr geil! & an den Brenner habe ich eig. überhaupt keine Anforderungen. Passt also alles so, wie es ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal vielen Dank euch!!!!


----------



## Lenny94 (12. Januar 2010)

Mich würde es jetzt auch interessieren...also wollte mir den Buffed pc level 3 kaufen aber jetzt heißt es gibt bessere...
Da ich ja auch auf geld achten muss würd mich dieser Pc reizen(da der buffed pc sowieso grad nicht bestellbar ist).

Hat den Pc jemand also den von Klos vorgeschlagenen? Wie gut ist der und wieviel FPS in dala auf Ultra Grafik?

THX für alle antworten.

Greetz

Lenny


----------



## Klos1 (12. Januar 2010)

Die Preise ändern sich immer stark. Da der Thread ja schon älter ist, kann es natürlich sein, daß der Preis nicht mehr stimmt. Generell kann man sagen, daß dieser Rechner für sämtliche Spiele auf max. mehr als genug Power hat. Für Wow schon gleich fünfmal. 

Bevor du aber bestellst, solltest du bescheid sagen, so das man das aktuell beste Angebot nochmal raussuchen kann.


----------



## Lenny94 (12. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte mich nur vertippt es sind momentan 881&#8364;

Bestellen kann ich sowieso  nicht

Hab grad noch was gesehen also das ist der pc in einzelteilen. Also nicht zusammengebaut.
Mit Zusammenbau service kostet der dann dcoh 901&#8364; ^^


----------



## Falathrim (12. Januar 2010)

Naja meld dich dann mal ;D Wir stellen dir gerne was entsprechendes zusammen. Wie Klos schon sagte, in der Zeit seitdem er die Zusammenstellung gemacht hat gab es ganz offensichtlich eine massive Preisfluktuation, bei der die entsprechenden Komponenten halt teurer geworden sind...aber andere Hersteller - andere Preise ;D


----------



## Lenny94 (12. Januar 2010)

bei wem melden?


----------



## Falathrim (12. Januar 2010)

Hier im Forum. Wenn du dir einen neuen Rechner bestellen willst, stellen wir dir einen zusammen ;D


----------



## Lenny94 (12. Januar 2010)

Jo dann meld ich mich mal^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne noch net sobald ich geld habe dann schon^^


----------



## Klos1 (12. Januar 2010)

Wofür soll der Rechner denn alles gut sein? Also, Wow auf max. und sonst noch irgendwelche Spiele? In welcher Auflösung spielst du?


----------



## Lenny94 (12. Januar 2010)

Aion wollt ich mal checken und dann kommen ja noch neue games raus.
Auflösung muss ich erst noch gucken^^


----------



## Klos1 (12. Januar 2010)

Jo, dann mach das und meld dich wieder, wenn du auch wirklich kaufen willst. Die Preise sind zu instabil und überhaupt ist in der Branche alles zu kurzlebig, als das es Sinn machen würde, einen PC schon Wochen oder gar Monate vor dem Kauf zusammenzustellen. Am besten meldest du dich, kurz bevor du bestellen möchtest und dann kann man das günstigste zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt aussuchen.


----------



## Crucial² (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo Klos! Habe dir eine "Private Nachricht" hier im Forum gesendet. Geht wieder um eine PC Zusammenstellung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

